# Celtics Playoffs Thread: The Quest for the Holy Grail



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*04-05 Boston Celtics Playoffs Thread*

This thread is designed for general discussion of the Boston Celtics playoff games such as our chances to win. Discussion for specific games belongs in the game threads in the Celtics forum and discussion for individual series' belongs in the series threads in the NBA Playoffs Forum. In this thread, I will update information about our current matchups.

We are matched up with the Indiana Pacers in the first round.

 <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"> <tbody> <tr class="oddrow" height="55"><td valign="top">A. Johnson 
Points: 8.4
Rebounds: 2.8 
Assists: 4.8 
</td><td align="center" height="55">* PG*</td><td valign="top">G. Payton 
Points: 11.3
Rebounds: 3.1
Assists: 6.1
</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" height="55"><td valign="top">R. Miller
Points: 14.8
Rebounds: 2.4
Assists: 2.2
</td><td align="center" height="55">* SG*</td><td valign="top">D. West
Points: 4.5
Rebounds: 1.7
Assists: 1.4
</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" height="55"><td valign="top">S. Jackson
Points: 18.7
Rebounds: 4.9
Assists: 2.3
</td><td align="center" height="55">* SF*</td><td valign="top">P. Pierce
Points: 21.6
Rebounds: 6.6
Assists: 4.2
</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" height="55"><td valign="top">D. Davis
Points: 4.7
Rebounds: 6.1
Assists: 0.8
</td><td align="center" height="55">* PF*</td><td valign="top">A. Walker
Points: 19.1
Rebounds: 9.0
Assists: 3.4
</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" height="55"><td valign="top">J. O'Neal
Points: 24.3
Rebounds: 8.8
Assists: 1.9
</td><td align="center" height="55">* C*</td><td valign="top">R. LaFrentz
Points: 11.1
Rebounds: 6.9
Assists: 1.2


</td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!--- end player matchup --> <!-- team stats --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="360"> <tbody><tr> <td> 
<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="360"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#555555"><td class="stathead" colspan="3" align="center">*TEAM STATS (Regular Season)*</td></tr> <tr> <td class="colhead">
</td> <td class="colhead"> PACERS </td> <td class="colhead"> CELTICS </td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td width="20">PPG</td> <td width="50%">93.0</td> <td width="50%">101.3</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>RPG</td> <td width="50%">40.1</td> <td width="50%">40.8</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>APG</td> <td width="50%">18.2</td> <td width="50%">22.1</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>FG%</td> <td width="50%">.432</td> <td width="50%">.468</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow"> <td>FT%</td> <td width="50%">.792</td> <td width="50%">.764</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow"> <td>3P%</td> <td width="50%">.344</td> <td width="50%">.349</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="evenrow" height="55"><td> 







Has any coach done more than Rick Carlisle? With the assortment of suspensions, injuries, etc., you never knew who was playing. They still have tons of winning playoff experience with veterans who believe they can win. They will miss Tinsley out front. 
 </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" height="55"><td> 







This team has played extremely well since the trading deadline, when they brought back Antoine Walker. Now they have a nice blend of playoff experience, improved depth, explosive scorers along the perimeter and an understanding of how to play to their strengths.


</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td style="background-color: rgb(85, 85, 85);" colspan="5" class="stathead">*EXPERT PICKS*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="center"> <td>








*Anthony*</td> <td>








*Ford*</td> <td>








*Hollinger*</td> <td>








*Stein*</td> <td>








*Walton*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="center"> <td>








*Celtics
4-2*
</td> <td>








*Pacers
4-3*
</td> <td>








*Pacers
4-2*
</td> <td>








*Pacers
4-2*
</td> <td>








*Celtics
*
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- end expert picks and simulation --> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr><td style="background-color: rgb(85, 85, 85);" colspan="3" class="stathead" align="center">*SEASON SERIES*</td></tr><tr class="colhead"><td colspan="3" align="center">Indiana leads 2-1</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Nov 5, 2004</td><td> IND 100, @BOS 94</td><td>Recap | Box Score</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Nov 23, 2004</td><td> @IND 106, BOS 96</td><td>Recap | Box Score</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td>Jan 26, 2005</td><td> @BOS 100, IND 86</td><td>Recap | Box Score</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*The Quest for the Holy Grail*

v Boston, 2004-05 AD

**Cue dramatic quest music**









WHO GOES THERE?









It is I, Paul, from the University Kansas. Captain of the Celtics, defeater of the Atlantic. Sovereign of all Boston!

-Pull the other one!










I am. And this is my trusty teammate, Raef. We have ridden the length and breadth of the land in search of Knights who will join me in my court at Boston. I must speak with your lord and master.










Who are thee?

-I am Paul, Captain of the Celtics.

My liege!

-What is your name?

Gary, my liege.

-Then I dub you, Sir Gary, Knight of the Roundtable.










The wise Sir Gary was the first to join Captain Paul's Knights, but other illustrious names were soon to follow...










Sir Antoine the Leader...










Sir Ricky, the 6th Man...










Sir Al, the Future...










And the aptly named, Sir Not Appearing on this Court...










Together, they formed a band whose names and deeds were to be retold throughout the centures, the Celtics of Boston.

**The skies open as a man appears betwixt the clouds**










Paul! Paul, Captain of the Celtics! Oh don't grovel, if there's one thing I can't its people groveling.

-Sorry--

And don't apologize. Every time I try to talk to someone its "sorry this" and "forgive me that" and "I'm not worthy." What are you doing now?

-Averting my eyes, oh Lord.

Well don't, its like those miserable Psalms -- they're so despressing. Now knock it off!

-Yes Lord.

Right, Paul, Captian of the Celtics. Your Knights of the Roundtable shall have a task to make them an example in these dark times.

-Good idea, oh Lord!

'Course its a good idea! Behold! Paul this is...










the Holy Grail! Look well Paul, for it is your sacred task to seek this Grail. That is your purpose Paul -- the Quest for the Holy Grail.










With motivation coming from above, Paul became convinced that a new strategy was required if the quest for the Holy Grail were to be brought to a successful conclusion. Paul, having consulted the good Doc, decided that they should unite and search for the Grail together. With me as their guide, Paul, the Knights...










and a group of traveling minstrels attempted to return to the top of the Atlantic Division and on to the Holy Grail. But it was not without many bumps along the way.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Sir Paul and his Knights were faced with a series of challenges on their quest to the Holy Grail.










Have at you.
--You are indeed brave sir knight, but hte fight is mine.
Oh, had enough eh?
--Look you stupid *******. You've got no arms left.
Yes I have.
--Look.
Just a flesh wound.

Indeed the New Jersey Nets had lost their legs when Kenyon Martin was dealt for nothing in the offseason and Jason Kidd was out until December. Then they lost an arm when Richard Jefferson went down for the duration of the regular seaosn just a few games after Kidd's return. They retained their one arm, Vince Carter. Unlike the Black Knight, they regenerated their body parts and ended up in the playoffs with a strong finish. They went 16-8 since March began. Their 8-2 finish gave Lawrence Frank the coach of the month award, a prestigious award that everyone and their mom clamors for.

Vince Carter has led the Nets rebound from the pit of eternal peril with 27.5 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 4.7 apg and 1.47 spg. Jason Kidd was also solid with 14.4 ppg, 8.3 apg, and 7.4 rpg. Nenad Krstic made it up to 10.0 ppg and 5.3 rpg. Returning is Richard Jefferson and his 22.2 ppg, 7.3 rpg, and 4.0 apg. While you can't expect Jefferson to put up those numbers instantly, his return should prove to be a significant boost to the Nets.










HEINSOHN: Behold the cave of Philadelphia!
PAUL: Right! Keep me covered.
BLOUNT: What with?
PAUL: Just keep me covered.
HEINSOHN: Too late!
[chord]
PAUL: What?
HEINSOHN: There he is!
PAUL: Where?
HEINSOHN: There!
PAUL: What, behind the rabbit?
HEINSOHN: It is the rabbit!
PAUL: You silly sod! You got us all worked up!
HEINSOHN: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit. That's the most foul,
cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on.
RAEF: You tit! I soiled my armor I was so scared!
HEINSOHN: Look, that rabbit's got a vicious streak a mile wide, it's
a killer!
ALLEN: Get stuffed!
HEINSOH: It'll do you a trick, mate!
ALLEN: Oh, yeah?
RAEF: You manky Scot's git!
HEINSOHN: I'm warning you!
RAEF: What's he do, nibble your bum?
HEINSOHN: He's got huge, sharp-- he can leap about-- look at the
bones!
PAUL: Go on, Marcus. Chop his head off!
MARCUS: Right! Silly little bleeder. One rabbit stew comin'
right up!

The Philadelphia 76ers are led by a killer rabbit of their own. Allen Iverson is no ordinary point guard..."LOOK AT THE POINTS!" Allen Iverson averages a league leading 30.4 ppg, and still finds the time to grab 4.0 rpg, 2.4 spg, and dish out 7.9 apg. Chris Webber is a nice second fiddle with 15.6 ppg and 7.9 rpg, but is shooting a poor 39.1% since coming to Philadelphia. Marc Jackson has performed very well this year with 12.0 ppg and 5.0 rpg. Kyle Korver, who is reported to be more than just a shooter, averages 11.5 ppg, 4.6 rpg and 1.26 spg. Andre Iguoudala has been a terrific rookie with his 9.0 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 1.68 spg, and 49.3% shooting, which all goes with his terrific defensive ability. Sam Dalembert hasn't become the great player some predicted, but has put up 8.2 ppg and 7.5 rpg.










PAUL: There's the old man from the 1987 Draft!
ANTOINE: What is he doing here?
PAUL: He is the keeper of the Bridge of Death. He asks each
traveller five questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions. He who answers the five questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions may cross in safety.
BIG AL: What if you get a question wrong?
PAUL: Then you are cast into the Gorge of Eternal Peril.
BIG AL: Oh, I won't go.
RAEF: Who's going to answer the questions?
PAUL: Sir Robin!
BIG AL: Yes?
PAUL: Brave Sir Al, you go.
BIG AL: Hey! I've got a great idea. Why doesn't Ricky go?
RICKY: Yes, let me go, my liege. I will take him
single-handed. I shall make a feint to the north-east--
PAUL: No, no, hang on hang on hang on! Just answer the five
questions--
RAEF: Three questions.
PAUL: Three questions as best you can. And we shall watch...
and pray.
RICKY: I understand, my liege.
PAUL: Good luck, brave Sir Launcelot. God be with you.
REGGIE MILLER: Stop! Who would cross the Bridge of Death must avoid me hitting these shots from three, 'ere the other side he see.

The Indiana Pacers led by Reggie Miller has overcome much to make it the playoffs this season. When Austin Croshere has been your one constant you'd think you'd be in trouble, but the Pacers have made it through and are a dangerous thrird seed. Reggie Miller is in his final season with 14.8 ppg and brilliant foul shooting (93.3%). Jermaine O'Neal has been huge with 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, and 2.0 bpg. Stephen Jackson has averaged an impressive 18.7 ppg to go with 4.9 rpg, but shoots 40.3% from the floor. Jamaal Tinsley, beset with swinging a janitorial tool and foot injuries, has averaged 15.4 ppg and 6.4 apg while also grabbing 2.03 spg and shooting an impressive 37.2% from three point line. Fred Jones played well with 10.6 ppg and 3.1 rpg and has become a solid bench performer for the Pacers.










ALL: So you're a Knight of the Roundtable?
PAUL: I am.
LEFT: In that case, I shall have to kill you.
MIDDLE: Shall I?
RIGHT: Oh, I don't think so.
MIDDLE: Well, what do I think?
LEFT: I think kill him.
RIGHT: Well lets be nice to him.
MIDDLE: Oh shut up.
LEFT: Perhaps...
MIDDLE: And you.
LEFT: Oh quick, get the sword out, I want to cut his head off!

The Wizards are a three headed monster that have made it through to the playoffs, with many players being there for the first time ever. Gilbert Arenas leads the team with 25.5 ppg, 4.7 rpg, 5.1 apg, and 1.74 spg. Larry Hughes has been brilliant with 22.0 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 4.7 apg, and 2.89 spg. Antwan Jamison is among the few with playoff experience from his season with the Mavs and our Antoine. Jamison averages 19.6 ppg and 7.6 rpg. Jarvis Hayes, a volume shooter, goes for 10.2 ppg and hits 38.9% of his shots. Brendan Haywood has been solid with 9.4 ppg, 6.8 rpg, and 1.68 bpg.










PAUL: Halt! Hallo! Hallo!
GORDON: 'Allo! Who is zis?
PAUL: It is Captain Paul, and these are the Knights of the Round
Table. Who's castle is this?
GORDON: This is the castle of my master, Scottie de Pippen!
PAUL: Go and tell your master that we have been charged by Bill Russell
with a sacred quest. If he will give us food and shelter for
the night he can join us in our quest for the Holy Grail.
GORDON: Well, I'll ask him, but I don't think he'll be very
keen... Uh, he's already got one, you see?
PAUL: What?
ANTOINE: He says they've already got one!
ARTHUR: Are you sure he's got one?
GORDON: Oh, yes, it's very nice-a (I told him we already got one)
PAUL: Well, um, can we come up and have a look?
GORDON: Of course not! You are Boston types-a!
PAUL: Well, what are you then?
GUARD: I'm a Bull! Why do think I have this outrageous accent,
you silly king!
ANTOINE: What are you doing in England?
GORDON: Mind your own business!
ARTHUR: If you will not show us the Grail, we shall take your
castle by force!
GORDON: You don't frighten us, Celtic pig-dogs! Go and boil your
bottoms, sons of a silly person. I blow my nose at you,
so-called Paul-captain, you and all your silly Boston Celllllllltics.
Thppppt!

Indeed the Chicago Bulls are just taunting us with what their youths are to become. Led by a loaded backcourt featuring Kirk Hinrich, Chris Duhon, Ben Gordon, and Luol Deng, and a talented front court with Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, and Andres Nocioni, it appears as though the Bulls will be in the playoffs for many years to come. What hurts for the Bulls is that two of those kids, perhaps the best two, are out for the playoffs. Luol Deng has wrist issues and will be ready for next season. Eddy Curry is having heart issues and it seems people are not all too sure what is to come with him. For the playoffs, the Bulls are led by Kirk Hinrich's 15.7 ppg and 6.4 apg, which goes well with 1.58 spg. However, Hinrich shoots just 39.7% from the floor. Ben Gordon has been terrific (though not so terrific as Sir Ricky) off the bench with 15.1 ppg and many brilliant fourth quarter efforts. Andres Nocioni has done well since moving from Argentina with 8.4 ppg and 4.8 rpg, but shoots just 40.1 ppg. Tyson Chandler has shifted well to a bench role with 8.0 ppg, 9.7 rpg, and 1.76 bpg while shooting 49.4% from the floor. As a team, the Bulls shoot just 43.2% from the floor, but make up for it by holding the opposition to 42.2% shooting.










BIG BEN: Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!
PAUL: Who are you?
BIG BEN: We are the Knights Who Say... Ni!
PAUL: No! Not the Knights Who Say Ni!
BIG BEN: The same!
ANTOINE: Who are they?
BIG BEN: We are the keepers of the sacred words: Ni, Pang,
and Ni-wom!
SHEED: Ni-wom!
PAUL: Those who hear them seldom live to tell the tale!
BIG BEN: The Knights Who Say Ni demand a sacrifice!
PAUL: Knights of Ni, we are but simple travelers who seek the
enchanter who lives beyond these woods.
BIG BEN: Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!
CELTICS: Oh, ow!
BIG BEN: We shall say 'nee' again to you if you do not
appease us.
PAUL: Well, what is it you want?
BIG BEN: We want... a shrubbery!

And by shrubbery, we mean another championship. And by Ni,we mean they're going to block your shots. All of them if they can really. The Pistons are led by Ben Wallace and his fro. Big Ben averages 9.7 ppg with 12.2 rpg, 1.43 spg, and 2.38 bpg. Richard Hamilton is their top scorer with 18.7 ppg, which goes with his 4.9 apg and 1.01 spg. Chauncey Billups has continued his solid play with 16.5 ppg and 5.8 apg. Tayshaun Prince, known more for defense, is becoming a good offensive player with 14.7 ppg on 48.7% shooting to go with 5.3 rpg. Rasheed Wallace is enjoying his supporting cast role with 14.5 ppg and 8.2 rpg. Antonio McDyess is doing well off the bench with 9.5 ppg and 6.3 rpg while shooting 51.3% from the field.










PAUL: Knights! Forward!
[boom boom boom boom BOOM boom boom boom boom]
What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without
flint or tinder?
ENCHANTER: I... am an enchanter.
PAUL: By what name are you known?
ENCHANTER: There are some who call me... Shaq?
PAUL: Greetings, Shaq the Enchanter.
SHAQ: Greetings, Captain Paul!
PAUL: You know my name?
SHAQ: I do.
[zoosh]
You seek the Holy Grail!
PAUL: That is our quest. You know much that is hidden, O Shaq.
SHAQ: Quite.
[pweeng boom]
[clap clap clap]
PAUL: Yes, we're, we're looking for the Grail. Our quest is to
find the Holy Grail.
CELTICS: It is, yes, yup, yes, yeah.
PAUL: And so we're, we're, we're, we're looking for it.
SHAQ: Yes we are we are.
ANTOINE: We have been for some time.
RICKY: Ages.
PAUL: Uh, so, uh, anything you can do to, uh, to help, would
be... very... helpful...
GARY: Look, can you tell us wh-
[boom]
PAUL: Fine, um, I don't want to waste anymore of your time,
but, uh I don't suppose you could, uh, tell us where we might find
a, um, find a, uh, a, um, a uh--
SHAQ: A what...?
PAUL: A g--, a g--
SHAQ: A Grail?!
PAUL: Yes, I think so.
CELTICS: Yes, that's it. Yes.
SHAQ: Yes!
CELTICS: Oh, thank you, splendid, fine.
[boom pweeng boom boom]
PAUL: Look, you're a busy man, uh--

Shaq is indeed a man who can summon fire on the floor without flint or tinder. However, the largest gentleman of sport has both flint and tinder in Dwayne Wade. Wade leads the team with 24.1 ppg, 6.8 apg, and 5.2 rpg. Shaq however is the reason why the Heat are a great team with his 22.9 ppg, 10.4 rpg, and 2.34 bpg, while hitting 60.1% of his shots. Teams also have to keep up with the Joneses. Eddie Jones averages 12.7 ppg and 5.1 rpg. Damon Jones goes for 11.6 ppg and 4.3 apg. Udonis Haslem has excelled this season with 10.9 ppg and 9.1 rpg, while hitting 54% of his shots from the floor. 










Should Paul and his Celtics of Boston be able to overcome all of these challenges, they will face a final test that will determine whether or not, they will become the keepers of the Holy Grail


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Wow! Great game thread. Highly entertaining. I love them all agoo!


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

very unique game thread or "playoff" thread, i like the idea you used very amusing..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Greatest.Game.Thread.Period.

Great job agoo.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

I agree, this deserves the title of "Greatest Game Thread EVER!" 

:allhail:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

"You tit, I soiled my armor" :laugh: 

LMAO what a thread


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Absolutely amazing! Banner 17 truly is the holy grail. Let's hope the knights are up to it! :gbanana:


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*



aquaitious said:


> Greatest.Game.Thread.Period.
> 
> Great job agoo.


:yes:
Sir Agoo, You are the man.

PdP


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Yes, I have to agree, GREAT POSTS! :clap: 

Why did you make like 3 game threads though?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*



AoK-TripleDouble said:


> Yes, I have to agree, GREAT POSTS! :clap:
> 
> Why did you make like 3 game threads though?


This is playoff thread. One is a series thread. One is the game one thread.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

yeah.. i like the idea for having a thread for the entire playoffs.. then one for the series and another one for each indivdual game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Merged the Celtics Playoff thread and the Quest for the Holy Grail, so there is no confusion.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*



aquaitious said:


> Greatest.Game.Thread.Period.
> 
> Great job agoo.



:yes:


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

So far the quest for the Holy Grail looks good, beating the Pacers by 20 in game 1, lets see what game 2 holds in store for Sir Paul and his knights :biggrin:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Agoo, I love that picture of our 4 rooks holding their jersey's that is AWESOME!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: The Quest for the Holy Grail*

Season over.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Go Sox, Go Pats, Go Offseason.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Revs are number one if anyone care for soccer


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

amd pwr said:


> Revs are number one if anyone care for soccer


GO BRUINS.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

amd pwr said:


> Revs are number one if anyone care for soccer


Had the same thought myself.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

now basketball season in general is over for me.. it was fun i had both my teams (college and NBA) play in the postseason, and suprisingly enough the less favored team of the two went further (UVM) but.. o well, i look forward to next season with the young guys especailly Jefferson to mature as a 2nd year player.. i hope we resign antoine he was huge for us this year as we made our late season run to win the atlantic and lock up homecourt, even though it was useless.. but yeah, also we need to get gary back again for at least one more year.. i liked what he did for this team.. i dunno if all will agree but thats my views.


----------

